# Azk's Buy\Sell Emporium, I want your stuff!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats right folk's i am looking for A wild, crazy assortment of items to get cracking on my fun custom armies! So don't be shy if you have anything listed i am always happy to work out a deal! I will update this thread as my needs change.

Full Models i am after
---------------
Standard GW
----------
Chaos Space Marine Terminators x5 (Unbuilt,Unpainted or stripped preferred)
Dark Angel Veterans (Unpainted) x10
Chosen Chaos Marines x5 (The ones from Dark Vengeance preferred)

Bitz
-----
Dark Angel's Robed Chests
Robed Helmets
Robed Legs

What i have that i can offer in trade or sell you.

Dark Eldar Army $350 (Well painted in a bone scheme, All current range of models pictures on request) 
============= 
Codex: Dark Eldar 
Succubus x1 (Finecast) 
14 Incubi (metal) 
20 Warriors 
10 Wytches 
1 Ravager (Unpainted) 
5 Raiders 


Vampires Counts army -$500 
================ 
Army retails for $1163 

zombies x102 
Spear Skeletons x45 
Graveguard w\Great Weapon x40 
Ghouls x40 
Wight King Bsb x2 
Krell, Lord of undeath x1 
Himlech Kremmler x1 
Striogi Vampire x1 
Varghulf x1 
Mannfred Von Carstien x1 
Mounted Vampires x2 
Corpsecart x3 
Black Coach x1 
Terrorgiest x1 


Assorted Figures
------- 
Hellbrute x1
On Spur Chaos Cultists
Dark Angel Captian
5 Dark Angel Terminators
3 Ravenwing Bikers(dark Veng)
10 Tactical Marines
FW Winged Hive Tyrant with Bonesword & lashwhip + Venom Cannon $50 
War of the ring, Mordor Army-$50 
Huge Bitz Box 
Tyranid Codex $25 
Codex Blood Angels $25 
Assorted Gundam Models. 
Witchfate Tor Tower $60 (started customizing to undead tower...Includes Metal Gothic Pieces to finish)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm confused, you have stuff to sell or trade, but you want our stuff too? How about WoC 10 knights, 30 warriors, painted Lord on demonic steed, converted sorcerer on disc, 20 marauders codex for 120 + shipping...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I mean i want your stuff if you have what i have listed! (Ya make sense of that!)


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

How about the old metal DA robed Vets?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> How about the old metal DA robed Vets?


Pictures and i might just want those  (They will join chaos bwahaha)


----------

